# Purifying Fertiliser grade Urea.



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2007)

Intro:
If you bought cheap Urea, maybe you got brown stuff. This tutorial will show you how to purify it to 90%(I guess).

Parts list:
-Your urea
-One 4 liters bottle
-One mesuring cup (500ml or more)
-Coffee filters
-Funnel
-Hotplate (optional but recomanded)
-Mortar and pestle

Tutorial:

*http://goldrefining.110mb.com/Tutorials/Urea Purification.htm*


----------



## Noxx (Mar 25, 2007)

Tutorial completed... enjoy. Any comments ?


----------

